# Cpt 73592



## ecbritt (Aug 20, 2008)

Please help... I cannot find the definition of an infant as used in the CPT description for this code (radiologic examination; lower extremity, infant, minimum of two views).  Can anyone advise or direct me to a resource?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## dmaec (Aug 20, 2008)

good question! I'd say children age 1 and under.  (after that they turn into toddlers) 
how young is your patient?


----------



## ecbritt (Aug 20, 2008)

The patient is 2 years old on the date of service.  Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 21, 2008)

*Great question!*

*NOT* my area of expertise, but here are my thoughts ...

Well, in the E/M section on Inpatient Neonatal and Pediatric Critical Care Services", CPT clearly defines *neonate* as up to 28 days old, and further mentions "the *child *older than 24 months of age."  But CPT completely muddies the waters when they lump "infant or young child" into the ages of 29 days through 24 months of age (which is usually taken to mean up to and including the 2d birthday, but NOT applicable the day after the patient's second birthday.) (I took this from the guidelines in 2008 CPT professional edition, page 20.)

But since CPT uses two categories to cover this total age range from 29 days to 24 months (infant and young child), we'd all be guessing as to what is meant by "infant." 

I'd lean toward defining an infant as a patient aged birth through 1st birthday (but not the day after).

By the way ... 2009 CPT is going to add even more age-related codes for pediatric critical care. One of our docs is on the national committee and when I first saw the defitions I thought there were gaps in how they tried to define the ages. I actually suggested that they use "days of life" to be more specific.  I mean, I've argued that the phrase "through 24 months of age" would apply until the day before the child turns 25 months old. (I've lost the argument, but I made it.)

So, short answer to your question ... if the child is 2 years old, I wouldn't consider him/her an "infant."

Let us know if you find a definitive answer!

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

